# Network Admin jobs in Australia



## Cyborg (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I want to know the scope of jobs available for a Network Administrator/Network Engineer in Australia. I have an experience of 5 years in the IT industry. And how much is the average annual income in this field?

Thanks


----------

